# Rook



## lloydedwards40 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi,
I thought I'd cross post this from Shanduai-uk, as it got a response from Dayhiker :-

Toddy is right about rook.
When I was a kid we'd get 6d a dead rook from a Farmer. Then we discovered we'd get 6d just for the head AND 3d for the rook off several old ladies who'd make rook pie as a treat for hubbie. If (when) we made a bit of a mess of a bird, we'd just take off the breasts and the old dears would wrap them in enterlean bacon and bung on a crust. Only ever had rook a few times as we wanted the money. One old boy on the beaters shoot would get a rook or two and give them to us, once, my mate sold the two he'd given us to his missus before he got home.

m e m o r i e s

love'n'joy
Lloyd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Fond childhood memories!


----------



## RockinRabbit (May 17, 2012)

treefork said:


> Fond childhood memories!


That actually made since to you?

I use to get two dollars a rabbit! But at least to me and the guy making the wine that made since!
And ikept the rabbits?

Rooks are chess pieces anyways right?


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

hunted these for 10 years

View attachment aviak rook.png


in south karana XD


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

strikewzen said:


> hunted these for 10 years
> 
> View attachment 20947
> 
> ...


what game is that from?


----------



## Gex1983 (Dec 11, 2011)

Many years of my life wasted hunting those rooks


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

mrpaint said:


> hunted these for 10 years
> 
> View attachment 20947
> 
> ...


what game is that from?
[/quote]

the one and only everquest


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

strikewzen said:


> hunted these for 10 years
> 
> View attachment 20947
> 
> ...


You still playing Everquest?! Awesome! That's dedication my friend!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

Karok01 said:


> You still playing Everquest?! Awesome! That's dedication my friend!


not now mate, but i go back once in awhile, some of the best memories in that low pixel world

it was magical lol


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

nice hijack, guys. ROOK they're corvids, i think same family as ravens and crows.


----------

